

Ask HN: Withdrawal of Porn/Weed/Alcohol? - hidingme

I&#x27;m a full time HN user with high votes but I&#x27;m hiding my identity to ask for something from my community. I&#x27;ve been watching porn and masturbating for the last 10 years also I&#x27;ve been drinking Alcohol and smoking marijuana for the last 5 years. Recently I&#x27;ve cut cold turkey for religious reasons and I&#x27;m experiencing low-esteem and Depression I have mood swings sometimes I&#x27;m happy and sometimes I&#x27;m sad and feel cold also. This never happened to me prior to cutting cold turkey from Alcohol,weed and porn. Has anyone experienced these symptoms during Withdrawals thanks.
======
cylinder714
Check the first pages in your local phone book for "health and social
services." You could also try searching DuckDuckGo for "______ County health
services" or "substance abuse counseling" for links to local resources.

Finally, try dialing 211 on your phone, as many locales (in the U.S.) provide
help now via phone. Good luck!

------
jackjet
You just have to replace it with something. You usually look at porn when
you're bored, so you wont if you're really busy all the time.
[http://reddit.com/r/nofap](http://reddit.com/r/nofap)

